# Irisblüte 2018



## Thundergirl (30. Apr. 2018)

Es geht in Grabow schon wieder los...

  

Wie schaut es bei euch aus? Die nächsten stehen schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2018)

Bei mir dürfte das noch etwas dauern.


----------



## koile (1. Mai 2018)

Noch ein wenig mehr Sonne ,dann Blühen die ersten,stehen voll in Knospen. 
Wünsche allen einen schönen 1 .Mai


----------



## ina1912 (1. Mai 2018)

Die frühe Sorte hat ein paar dicke Knospen, aber mehr ist noch nicht zu sehen. 

Euch allen einen schönen 1.Mai!

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (1. Mai 2018)

Ich komme erst am Wochenende in den Garten, aber ich hänge eh immer hinterher. Hoffentlich wird es dann bunt, so dass sich die Beutezüge gelohnt haben. Ein Abgang von einer neu gekauften ist leider zu verbuchen alles andere sieht gut aus. 

LG Heike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2018)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Es geht in Grabow schon wieder los...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 197172
> 
> Wie schaut es bei euch aus?



Hi,

bei mir blühte die erste schon letzte Woche, daher nur ein aktuelles Foto in verblühtem Zustand (war mir doch so einfach bei der herbstlichen Wanderung in nem aufgegebenen, zerfallenen Dörfchen in der Provence in den Rucksack gesprungen)

sämtliche vor 2-3 Jahren gepflanzten __ Iris im Kiesbeet sehen dieses Jahr übel aus, haben kaum Laub getrieben und das was da ist ist total zerfressen. Blüten wird da wohl keine dran geben

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2018)

Die __ Iris stehen bei uns auch schon in den Startlöchern bzw. sind sogar schon offen ...

        

Wünsche Euch einen schönen 1.Mai

Helmut


----------



## Thundergirl (1. Mai 2018)

Nummer 2 ist offen


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2018)

......bei mir bin ich froh das die __ Iris erst mal Blätter schieben....


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Mai 2018)

Heute gibt es...

Nummer 3
 

Nummer 4
 

Nummer 5
 

und Nummer 6


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Mai 2018)

Nummer 2 nochmal in voller Blüte.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (5. Mai 2018)

Ich habe auch 2  endlich .
    
LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Mai 2018)

Die erste kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (5. Mai 2018)

Ja ist eine von dir  und die helle vielleicht morgen. 

LG Heike


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (7. Mai 2018)

Es geht vorran. 

LG Heike


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

Meine __ Iris zieren sich noch, sie brauchen noch ein bisserl.

Aber die Rhododendren und __ Azaleen blühen gerade auf
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2018)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Ich komme erst am Wochenende in den Garten, aber ich hänge eh immer hinterher. Hoffentlich wird es dann bunt, so dass sich die Beutezüge gelohnt haben. Ein Abgang von einer neu gekauften ist leider zu verbuchen alles andere sieht gut aus.
> 
> LG Heike



Warum das jetzt dem Mathias gefällt 


schnell weg sonst bekomm ich keinen Kaffee mehr


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (7. Mai 2018)

Tja das kannste ihn ja mal bei Gelegenheit selber fragen und dann 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (7. Mai 2018)

So ,meine erste


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Mai 2018)

Nummer 7
  

Wünsche allen einen schönen Herrentag, hier scheint noch die Sonne.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2018)

Die ist wunderschön! Leider habe ich keine sonnigen Plätze mehr für __ Iris übrig  die Hochbeete sind voll mit 4 oder 5 Sorten. Hier sind etliche kurz vorm Aufblühen, obwohl auch seit Tagen volle Sonne. Zumindest habe ich endlich mal welche, die hatten letztes Jahr nach dem Umpflanzen noch nicht geblüht und dort, wo sie vorher standen, so gut wie gar nicht..

erfreue Dich an Deinen vielen schönen verschiedenen Sorten! 

wünsche auch allen einen schönen Herrentag! 

lg Ina


----------



## Ls650tine (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich brauch mal eine Info 
Ich habe letztes Jahr von einer hellblauen 150 cm hohen __ Iris ausgereiften Samen gemopst. Den Namen von der Iris weiß ich leider nicht.
Habe mal gelesen, dass Iris-Samen bis zu 2 Jahren benötigt um zu keimen. 
Den Samen hab ich gleich in Töpfe gesteckt und im Garten verteilt. Meint ihr das wird was?

LG und wünsch den Herren einen schönen sonnigen Tag
Tine


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo Tine,

über Aussaat habe ich die __ Iris bisher nicht vermehrt, sondern nur durch Teilung. Aber es haben sich auch schon zufällig welche ausgesät. Das war aber meistens nur die Sumpfiris. 

Abwarten  vielleicht wird es ja etwas.


----------



## Michael H (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Hier gehts nun auch langsam los , mit etwas Farbe am Teich..


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Mai 2018)

Die erste!


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Mai 2018)

Heute gibt es Nummer 8 und Nummer 9...

    

Und es stehen noch einige mehr in den Startlöchern.


----------



## ina1912 (11. Mai 2018)

Hier bei meiner Freundin eine weiße Wasseriris:

  

habe einen Ableger mit dicker Knospe bekommen, der kommt in meinen Filterteich

lg Ina


----------



## koile (11. Mai 2018)

Es wird Zeit das du wieder Teilst,
 Wenn du Teilst dann bitte mit mir


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Mai 2018)

Meinst du mich, Gerd? Ja die eine oder andere muss dringend wieder geteilt werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2018)

bei mir haben wie bei Roland die gelben im Wasser angefangen (und im "Steingarten" hatte ich die Tage die kleine __ Iris barbata-nana "Blue Demin" ganz übersehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2018)

eine der letzes Jahr gesetzten (die letzen 2 Wochen haben sich die im Kiesbeet ausgepflanzten, nach ner ordentliochen Kalkgabe, bis auf eine deutlich erholt)

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Mai 2018)

Heute die zweite


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Mai 2018)

Oh Ina eine frühe weiße brauche ich auch noch,  meine ist ne ganz späte. 
Ein paar stehen noch am Start aber die werde ich wohl verpassen, Mathias denkt sicher nicht dran Bilder zu machen. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2018)

na mal gucken, wie sie sich einlebt und vermehrt. ist erstmal nur ein ableger  aber Wasseriris, nicht sumpfiris 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2018)

moin!

bei uns geht es jetzt auch los :

hohe Bartiris   __ Iris barbata elatior
     

__ Wieseniris   Iris sibrica

 

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2018)

die erste __ Iris barbata-elatior (auch eine letztes Jahr gesetzte) ist heute auch aufgegangen (leider hellt die Kamera die dunkle Farbe deutlich auf)

heute Nachmittag oder morgen folgt auch die erste Iris "sibirica" ("..." weil ich net mehr weiß obs auch wirklich __ Wieseniris waren von der ich mal das Saatgut im Boga gemopst hatte. Kann auch ne andere Art aus dem Iris Sibirica-Komplex sein)


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2018)

moin! 

die nächste Bartiris ist aufgegangen 

    

lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2018)

bei mir blühen nun bartlose __ Iris

1. der letzte traurige Rest meiner Iris missouriensis (zum Glück ist noch ein Teil der Saat von vor 2 Jahren nach diesem Winter aufgelaufen)
2+3 Iris sibirica
5+6 keine Ahnung was ich da mal vor 2 Jahren für ne Aussaat in der sommerlichen Hitze vorm Urlaub sicherheithalber in den "Bachlauf" gelegt und dann bis vorhin vollkommen vergessen hatte


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2018)

Weiter geht es. Jetzt beginnt es auch im Teich zu blühen.

Nummer 10
 
Und die vielen verschiedenen Lila-Töne
Nummer 11           Nummer 12
    
Nummer 13          Nummer 14
    
Nummer 15 ist eigentlich ein helles blau
 
Und Nummer 16


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2018)

Solangsam geht es los,         

                


               


Aber leider auch zwei Totalausfälle

            

Da werde ich bei Nicole noch mal  bitte bitte machen , wenn Sie wieder etwas über hat


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Mai 2018)

Hast du auch ein Schneckenproblem? Ich kämpfe auch schon seit 2 Jahren mit dem Problem, dieses Jahr geht es einigermaßen, noch...


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo Nicole, 
Ja ,wenn ich kein Schneckenkorn  streuen würde ,hätte ich keine __ Iris.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo! 

die braune Bartiris hat dieses Jahr viele Blüten, eben vor dem Regen ist die erste aufgegangen .


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2018)

Jetzt kann ich auch eine zeigen.....  aber dafür habe ich etwas was ich hier im Forum noch nicht gesehen habe.  
Rest der Bilder ist unter "mir blüht was" oder so...


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2018)

meinste nicht, dass das ein __ Fieberklee ist? Die hatte schon jemand gepostet glaube ich 

lg Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> dass das ein __ Fieberklee ist


Nein, kein Fieberklee  Familie der Primelgewächse


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2018)

aso... konnte ich nicht so genau erkennen ohne lesebrille


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2018)

moin! 

so sieht es bei den Bartiris jetzt gerade nach dem Regen aus :
          

lg Ina


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2018)

Es geht weiter       meine absoluten Lieblinge, denn sie Strahlen einen zarten Duft aus.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (16. Mai 2018)

Die lila farbenen sehen leider auf dem Foto sehr ähnlich aus. Die hellblaue hat es auch geschafft. Der Rest wollte noch nicht. 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Mai 2018)

Nummer 17 und Nummer 18, die blaue __ Wieseniris. Die weiß-gelbe Wieseniris ist noch nicht soweit.
   

Und noch 2 Übersichtsbilder


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (16. Mai 2018)

Nicole das sieht ja wieder mal toll aus da kann ich nicht gegen an, sind zum größten Teil noch neu und klein . Aber warte ab 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (17. Mai 2018)

So langsam kommen Sie in fahrt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2018)

1-2 ne Unbekannte, die Samen hatte ich mal als __ Iris spuria im BoGa mitgehen lassen
3 noch ne Unbekannte, gerade mal 30cm hoch
4 Iris sanguinea

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (19. Mai 2018)

Jetzt kommt Farbe rein!                                              


                        

                                                          

Ich wünsche allen frohe Pfingsten


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (19. Mai 2018)

Gerd die erste ist ja toll, bin total neidisch. 
Mein Gartenflüchtling macht ja keine Fotos und ich muss arbeiten 

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Mai 2018)

Leider hab ich nicht so viele, aber es blüht wieder.


----------



## koile (19. Mai 2018)

@trampelkraut ,die __ Iris auf Bild 3 , finde ich Super schön.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (19. Mai 2018)

Genau die auf dem 3. Bild fehlt mir noch.  sieht doch toll aus.

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Mai 2018)

Danke! Ja schön ist sie, aber ich kenne noch nicht mal ihren Namen.


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Mai 2018)

Nummer 19 und Nummer 20 sind aufgeblüht
    

4 haben noch Knospen und 5 werden dieses Jahr nicht blühen


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2018)

Meine rosa __ Iris sibrica ist auch aufgeblüht. Gestern Abend sah sie sehr hübsch aus, als sich gerade die Blütenblätter entrollt haben. auf dem einen Bild sieht man sie zusammen mit der lilanen siburica und der gelben pseudacorus

            

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Mai 2018)

Die 2. hellblaue allerdings etwas dunkler, einmal hell lila und duftend, cremefarben und kräftig gelb, daneben steht die dunkelviolette in den Startlöchern und eine ganz neue. Da bin ich gespannt ob sie hält was das Foto verspricht. 
Die __ Wieseniris blüht auch, die rosa braucht noch ein wenig und zuletzt ein Schneckenopfer, schon wieder diese. Es kommen noch ein paar aber alle werden nicht blühen  sind noch zu klein. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

Die __ Schnecken gehen nie an die __ Iris, die viele Knospen haben und zuverlässig blühen .. 
die nehmen immer nur die  wo man ungeduldig jede einzelne Knospe erwartet und täglich beobachtet! 

bei meiner rosa __ Wieseniris waren zwei angenagt und umgeknickt, und bei der roten Sumpfiris auch eine.. auch bei der kleinen hell lila Bartiris waren es ein oder zwei. wie ärgerlich


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,
was ich bis dato so anzubieten habe....


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

oh, Eva-Maria, die rote ist ja ein Traum!! 

hast Du für die schon eine Warteliste? 

lg Ina


----------



## Ida17 (22. Mai 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> hast Du für die schon eine Warteliste?


Ich auch haben wollen 
Die hübschen __ Iris von Nicole zeigen ihre Pracht und auch die gelbe __ Schwertlilie steht in voller Blüte


----------



## koile (22. Mai 2018)

Also ich Geselle mich zu Euch auf die Warteliste. 

Aber auch bei mir Blüht einiges.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2018)

WOW Gerd,
die dunkle, fast schwarz ausschauend, genial!
Meine 'Kickapoo Kangeroo' ist leider noch sehr jugendlich, da is' noch nix mit Rhizomen,
die ich schneiden könnte.... da müsst ihr euch noch ein wenig gedulden,
vielleicht... im nächsten Jahr? Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Mai 2018)

Eva-Maria, dann kannst du mich auch auf die Warteliste setzen.

Gerd, die 3 und 5 nehme ich auch...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Mai 2018)

Nicole die 5 von Gerd hast du glaub ich schon von mir. Wenn nicht dann musst vorbei kommen, die wächst wie nix. 
Gerd wie steht es mit der von Bild 3? 
Eva-Maria rede deiner roten mal gut zu, ich habe sie mir in blau gegönnt, aber auch noch ein Baby. 
Tottoabs was machen deine roten __ Iris? Nur mal so gefragt wegen meiner Wunschliste. 
Ich sollte langsam aufpassen, eigentlich gar kein Platz mehr, egal wird Platz geschafft. 
Ina genau die blöden __ Schnecken fressen das worauf ich warte, einfach zum heulen. 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (22. Mai 2018)

Werde mal sehen was im Herbst geteilt werden kann. 

Dann Denke ich an Euch.


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

Aber manchmal glaube ich, dass es womöglich gar nicht die __ Schnecken sind. das selbe hatte ich schon mal bei der jahrelang ersehnten ersten Blüten der __ Blumenbinse. keine Schnecke kraucht den langen Stengel hoch bis ganz oben,, um dann 1 cm vor der Knospe einmal reinzubeissen und hungrigen Magens wieder abwärts zu schleichen. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass ich im zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit den besagten unerhörten Vorfällen jedesmal eine Elster in der Nähe des Tatorts gesehen habe.. Allerdings ohne Zeugen und vor allem ohne Motiv kann man schwer jemandem was beweisen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Mai 2018)

Ina bei mir definitiv __ Schnecken, diese eine __ Iris ist total vollgeschleimt und die Blätter auch angefressen. Die beiden daneben nix, das Blatt ist etwas weicher vielleicht deshalb . Auf jeden Fall wird die umgesetzt. Im Pflegegarten steht sie und blüht .
Danke Gerd. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2018)

ja bei manchen sind es auch die __ Schnecken, aber da fressen sie alles an, auch die Knospen und Blüten . die ich jetzt speziell meine, da ist die Knospe nicht angerührt,, nur eben 1cn drunter der Stiel angebissen und abgeknickt, hängt meist noch an einem Faden. .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Danke! Ja schön ist sie, aber ich kenne noch nicht mal ihren Namen.


Hi Roland, Heike, Gerd

das ist ne __ asiatische Wasserschwertlilie (__ Iris laevigata). Da sind recht oft solche 2farbige Blüten anzutreffen. Meißt tritt so was bei Aussaatvermehrungen auf

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

ich glaube meine ist auch eine laevigata. kein Schild mehr dran. die ensata sieht ja doch anders aus.. oder.? 

   

eine solche oder ähnliche steht noch am anderen Teich, die Knospe ist auch bald soweit  . ausnahmsweise hier nicht wie sonst der obligatorische Schneckenfraß an der einzigen Knospe .  

lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Mai 2018)

Weiter gehts in Grabow mit der Irisblüte...
Nummer 21 bis 24
       

Bei Nummer 23 war ich heute überrascht, als sie aufging. Dachte die Blüte gehört auch noch zur Nummer 22 "Man From Rio".


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (23. Mai 2018)

Nicole die braune hab ich doch beim Chef organisiert, schön dass sie schon blüht bei dir. Ich komme jetzt erst die Tage zum gucken was noch so passiert ist aber ich denke dich kann ich dieses Jahr nicht toppen. die rote ist ja auch toll geworden. Ich glaube die war letztes Jahr noch zu klein zum teilen, mal auf die Wunschliste setzen bitte.

LG Heike


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich dachte schon, wir hätten viele __ Iris im Garten (einige davon auch vom Werner, als der mal jede Menge Iris in seinem Angebot hatte), aber Eure Bilder lassen mich da blaß aussehen. Seid Ihr eigentlich regelmäßig dabei (zumindest was die Iris im Garten betrifft), diese alle paar Jahre neu zu setzen? Bei mir sind viele an dem Punkt, wo sie mal wieder eine Verjüngungskur bräuchten (und die guten "Pflanzplätze" sind irgendwie immer knapp ).


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (23. Mai 2018)

Rolf wir nehmen dir gerne welche ab wenn wir was neues brauchen , dann zeig mal her und ich gebe dann meine Bestellung auf es geht auch wenn du sie verkleinerst und ordentlich Kompost auf der alten Stelle verteilst und gegen ein wenig Dünger haben sie auch nix .
Im Moment geht es noch mit dem Platz aber ich arbeite daran mehr zu kriegen, es soll noch eine große Hecke weg dann hätte ich wieder ca 1m in der Breite und viele m in der Länge. Oh das sollte ich doch nicht verraten. 
Ja Werner hat ganz tolle aber die wollen alle nicht bei mir wachsen, nicht eine, sehr schade. 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (24. Mai 2018)

Blühten :                        

                           

          einige fehlen noch, hoffe das sie in den nächsten Tagen noch Blühen.


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo Rolf,

bisher stehen alle noch an ihrem ersten Platz, wo sie gepflanzt wurden. Ne stimmt nicht, 2 musste ich um pflanzen. Die eine wollte nicht wachsen und die andere musste weichen, als die Teichwand letztes Jahr weggebrochen ist. Aber ich muss auch unbedingt wieder teilen.

Gerd, viele davon kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Eine kommt bei mir definitiv noch.


----------



## koile (24. Mai 2018)

@Thundergirl , bei mir gibt es einige die in diesem Jahr nicht wollen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Mai 2018)

Gerd die rote auf Bild 11 fehlt mir auch noch 

            
  
Es kommen noch welche. 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (24. Mai 2018)

Ok, ist aber erst vom letzten Jahr ,und noch nicht teilbar. 
Aber Deine von Bild 6 könnte meiner Sammlung noch aufbessern.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2018)

Himmel,
ihr habt ja regelrechte 'Scharen' von __ Iris 
Da kann ich lang nicht mithalten, habe aber die paar, die heute blühten, extra für Euch fotoknipst 
   

Und nein, die ist nicht gemalt... die steht hier wirklich: Anvil of Darkness... so heißt die Schöne, habe ich erst seit letztem jahr!
 
... und zu teilen ist da noch nix


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (25. Mai 2018)

Gerd das ist auch noch ein Baby, erst dieses Jahr gepflanzt. Wenn sie sich gut einlebt dann gerne.
Eva-Maria Nicole und ich tauschen ständig hin und her, aber wir sind schon sammelwütig und nicht nur bei den __ Iris.  Deine schwarze ist toll. 

LG Heike


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (25. Mai 2018)

Die rosa __ Wieseniris blüht auch, muss noch viel wachsen um mit den blauen mitzuhalten und eine ganz neue also ein Baby. 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Mai 2018)

Heute hat es auch endlich die gelb-weiße geschafft. Nummer 25
  

Die gelb-weiße __ Wieseniris braucht noch ein oder zwei Tage.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2018)

Die habe ich als weiße gekauft.....

     
Naja, ziemlich weiß....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (25. Mai 2018)

Ist aber trotzdem schick. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2018)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Die gelb-weiße __ Wieseniris braucht noch ein oder zwei Tage.



hallo Nicole! könnte ich mich für einen Ableger davon anmelden? 
Wieseniris scheinen bei mir auch an den schwierigen Stellen zu wachsen  . Für normale __ Iris gehen mir die wenigen sonnigen Plätze aus. 
lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2018)

Der arme @Mathias2508 da schafft er ja dieses Jahr wieder nichts bei den Umbauten wenn er die ganze Zeit mit Gießen, Rasen mähen, Hund suchen und ab und an mal Fische füttern beschäftigt ist .
Obwohl Fische füttern schafft er ja auch schon fast gar nicht, so hungrig wie die immer ausschauen.  Genauso wie @Zacky seine.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Mai 2018)

Rene' das diskutieren wir nächstes Wochenende! 

LG Heike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

bei mir sind die __ Iris nun durch.

1-3 hybride Selbstaussaat (vermutlich Iris sibirica x Iris missouriensis)

4 Iris laevigata Sämling (auch ne Selbstausaat)

5 Iris variegata

6 Iris xxx

7 Iris barbata-elatior "Nibelungen"

MfG Frank


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo Frank, 

die __ Iris Bild 8 ist ja auch toll. Wenn du die mal teilen musst, dann sag Bescheid.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

Hi Donnermädchen,

meinste die kleine __ Iris variegata - es gab einige doppelte Fotos die ich löschen mußte daher stimmt die Reihenfolge net mehr

wenn die dieses Jahr fleisig Samen ansetzen sollte kann ich Dir welche schicken. Das ist eine europäische Wildart und eine der Elternarten von den Iris x germanica / Iris x barbata läßt sich daher ja problemlos rein aussäen)


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2018)

Ja die kleine gelbe von Bild 5.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Mai 2018)

Nicole du hast doch eigentlich gar keinen Platz mehr dafür 

LG Heike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Nicole du hast doch eigentlich gar keinen Platz mehr dafür
> 
> LG Heike



für so ne kleine wilde  findet sich schon ein sonniges Plätzchen


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2018)

Ich habe noch ausreichend Platz.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Mai 2018)

alles noch Babys. 

Meine letzten 3 haben es heute Abend doch noch geschafft aufzugehen,  morgen wären sie noch schöner aber da ruft die Arbeit.

LG Heike


----------



## koile (27. Mai 2018)

Das werden wohl die letzten sein


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Mai 2018)

Die sind auch der Knaller , so eine orangefarbene steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste .

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2018)

Meine rote Sumpfiris ist aufgeblüht. Sie hatte leider nur 3 Stengel und einen davon hat die Schnecke komplett durchgenagt..  

  

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Mai 2018)

sehr schick, Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Mai 2018)

Ina schön dass sie bei dir blüht. Meine wollen dieses Jahr wohl nicht. 

LG Heike


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Mai 2018)

Ina schön dass sie bei dir blüht. Meine wollen dieses Jahr wohl nicht. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2018)

ja naja, letztes Jahr hatte sie glaub ich auch mehr Blüten. Aber immerhin zwei.!


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Mai 2018)

Hier nun die weiß-gelbe __ Wieseniris.


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2018)

och ich ich ich!


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2018)

hier habe ich noch eine Sumpfiris. Weiß nicht genau, was das für eine ist, jedenfalls ist die sehr groß und unglaublich vornehm :

      
lg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2018)

Hi Ina,

sieht ganz nach einer __ Iris ensata aus, für die ist dieses riesige Hängeblatt recht typisch

da hab ich heute auch noch eine im Garten gefunden (hatte ganz vergessen das ich letzes Jahr mal eine am "moorigen" Teichrand gesetzt hatte)

ich habe auch gessehen das eine meiner hohen Bartiris (die dunkle in Beitrag 36) ne Samenkapsel ansetzt, was hier in Mitteleuropa nur sehr selten vorkommen soll


----------



## koile (9. Juni 2018)

Das werden wohl die letzten für dieses Jahr sein.


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Juni 2018)

Hier meine letzte für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2018)

von diesen purpurrosa __ Iris ensata (Hybriden?) hab ich gestern Abend auch eine zwischen meinen neu gekauften Sumpfirisen entdeckt. Dabei sollten das eigentlich Iris setosa sein. Dehner und seine Lieferanten murksen also auch bei den Sortenangaben (ich hoffe die Nymphaea "__ Red Spider" und die roten Louisiana-Hybriden sind was es sein soll)

ist ja zum Glück aber wirklich kaum ein merklicher Unterschied zwischen ist und soll erkennbar

(zum Glück hatte ich se noch net ins Wasser gesetzt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Juni 2018)

Das sind meine letzten. Im nächsten Jahr werden es hoffentlich ein paar mehr. 

LG Heike


----------



## projekth (30. Juni 2018)

Die einzigen, die bisher blühen sind diese beiden asiatischen __ Iris laevigata 'Rose Queen':


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2018)

zwar keine __ Iris im eigentlichen Sinn

eine Iridaceae ist bei mir die letzen Tage wieder richtig aktiv geworden

Dietes/Moraea grandiflora - welcher Gattungsname z.Z. gilt ist schwierig zu beantworten. Die südafrikanische Iris wird da laufend hin und her geschoben


----------

